# Looking for center console lid hinge bracket



## meanwire (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking for center console lid hinge bracket. Called the dealership, said they don't sell the hinge separate, have to buy the whole center console lid. Anybody have or know where I can buy just the hinge bracket? Thanks!


----------



## meanwire (Mar 15, 2011)

After taking the it apart, I was able to fix it. Good as new, had to get a new keeper for the end.


----------

